# Nệm Chất Lượng Cho Phòng Ngủ Không Mất Nhiều Chi Phí



## Serena (17/1/19)

Làm sao để có được một phòng ngủ với các sản phẩm vừa chất lượng, có nguồn gốc và thương hiệu rõ ràng vừa không tốn quá nhiều chi phí?

Trong cuộc sống bận rộn ngày nay người tiêu dùng ngày càng có ít thời gian nhằm tìm hiểu sản phẩm nào tốt với mình thay vào đó phụ thuộc vô số vào sự tư vấn của người bán. Việc này mang đến vô số rủi ro cho người mua hàng vì rất có thể mua phải một sản phẩm không phù hợp với nhu cầu bản thân. Hãy cùng Tatana tìm hiểu để có thêm thông tin khi mua *Nệm Chất Lượng Cho Phòng Ngủ Không Mất Nhiều Chi Phí* bạn nhé!!!

Dưới đây, Tatana giới thiệu đến bạn các sản phẩm được người tiêu dùng đánh giá là vừa đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn chất lượng và giá đảm bảo phù hợp với túi tiền của bạn.

*Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 chất lượng cao*

Một khi người sử dụng vẫn thích đặc tính mềm mại của những sản phẩm như nệm cao su tự nhiên nhưng ngân sách không cho phép thì nệm cao su nhân tạo giá rẻ là một giải pháp thay thế hoàn hảo. Với tính năng đàn hồi cao của nguyên liệu cao su nhân tạo giúp đưa tới các giấc ngủ êm ái với chi phí thấp.

_



Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3 TATANA​_
Ngoài ra, loại nệm này còn có các đặc điểm về trọng lượng nhẹ và có thể lựa chọn giữa thiết kế dạng nệm gấp 3 tấm hoặc thẳng nguyên tấm truyền thống. Hiện nay, trên thị trường có vô cùng nhiều thương hiệu về dòng sản phẩm này, chẳng hạn như: nệm cao su nhân tạo Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Tatana,… Và cũng như được phân phối rộng rãi trên rất nhiều hệ thống phân phối chăn drap gối nệm trên toàn quốc.


*Nệm cao su tổng hợp*

Một dòng sản phẩm cũng không nên bỏ qua là nệm cao su tổng hợp. Sản phẩm này có cấu tạo là từ nguyên liệu cao su nhân tạo vụn được xay nhuyễn và được trộn với hợp chất kết dính tạo thành một hợp chất có đặc điểm êm ái cao và trọng lượng lớn hơn so với thành phần cấu tạo của cao su nhân tạo nguyên chất.

Thiết kế bên ngoài của sản phẩm cũng cực kỳ quý phái với phong phú lớp vải gấm nhung được may chần một cách tinh tế. Đặc biệt, hiện nay đã xuất hiện thêm dòng áo nệm được dệt từ vải 4D Spacer độc đáo với công nghệ thế hệ mới được thiết kế thông minh chứa hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, mang đến cảm giác mát mẻ dễ chịu cho người nằm.

_



Nêm Cao Su Tổng Hợp TATANA​_
Do tính năng thoáng khí tối đa nên nệm rất phù hợp cho cả những ngày khí hậu nóng bức của mùa hè. Lớp áo nệm bên trong được liên kết từ các sợi vải durable dày dặn tạo cảm giác mềm mịn và êm ái khi nằm.

Với đặc tính về chất lượng và giá thành chế tạo người sử dụng sẽ tuyệt đối hài lòng với sản phẩm nệm cao su tổng hợp.


*Nệm bông ép:*

Nệm bông ép Hàn Quốc được xem là đã thực hiện một cuộc cách mạng ở thói quen sử dụng các sản phẩm chăn-drap-gối nệm thay cho sản phẩm chiếu truyền thống.

_



Nệm Bông Ép TATANA​_
Được thiết kế theo dạng nệm gấp 3 tấm vô cùng tiện lợi và hiện đại phù hợp với không gian sống chật hẹp như hiện nay. Sản phầm này dần dần được hầu hết người tiêu dùng Việt đánh giá tuyệt vời trong mục tiêu chăm sóc giấc nồng của gia đình mình bởi giá cả hợp lý và tính ứng dụng cao.

Qua các thông tin trên, Tatana hy vọng bạn sẽ có được sự lựa chọn riêng cho bản thân và gia đình khi *mua nệm*. Còn nếu bạn vẫn đang băn khoăn thì hãy liên hệ ngay với Tatana để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ nhé!!!

*Nguồn: tatana.vn​*​


----------

